# Nintendo Revolution wireless controller



## grosun (Sep 16, 2005)

Damn cool... Nintendo may still be in in with a chance  while the others spend time making same-old same-old machines with slightly better graphics etc., they're out there innovating. Plus that controller looks much nicer than anything the others have got... 

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3143782

What does everyone reckon... will they survive as hardware people?


----------



## Dask (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131363


----------



## the B (Sep 16, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## grosun (Sep 16, 2005)

Dask said:
			
		

> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131363



haha... damn damn, i had a quick look, but didn't see that.


----------

